# Spare Keys?



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Can you only get them through the dealer?


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

kmccann said:


> Can you only get them through the dealer?


As I know, yes. Keys cut by one of those 'kiosk guys' will open the doors, even turn in the ignition, open the trunk, but it won't start the car. The factory keys have a chip in them with a code matched to the vehicle. Without it the car won't start. 

Also one of the Nissan service guys saw my Esso Quick Pay thingy on the keychain and told me to take it off becuase he said " I've seen keys lose their codes because of this". Don't know if that's true - can't understand why that would be the case really, but why risk it ? 

I was told that it costs $80 to re-program a key and about the same to get a spare. Solution - don't lose the ones you got !!


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> As I know, yes. Keys cut by one of those 'kiosk guys' will open the doors, even turn in the ignition, open the trunk, but it won't start the car. The factory keys have a chip in them with a code matched to the vehicle. Without it the car won't start.
> 
> Also one of the Nissan service guys saw my Esso Quick Pay thingy on the keychain and told me to take it off becuase he said " I've seen keys lose their codes because of this". Don't know if that's true - can't understand why that would be the case really, but why risk it ?
> 
> I was told that it costs $80 to re-program a key and about the same to get a spare. Solution - don't lose the ones you got !!



Do cutting by a key guy and make it chip by the dealer, that's the least expansive way to do. Dealer will charge big money for cutting.


----------

